# opening pin code of motorola mobile set



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

Hello guys, how i can open pin code, since I have got this set from America and want to use it in Pakistan. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this here, as it may get more response 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I could be wrong, but that may be illegal.


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

yep I'm pretty sure it is.

however I'm not 100%,
I think you can contact your mobile company and ask them to open it up for a fee (usually £10) if they say no, then a number of places will do it.

if thats the case its "officiall" illegal.


----------

